# Adidas Evil Eye Pro S Ersatzgläser günstig wo?



## _mike_ (7. September 2006)

Hallo,

wer kenn einen guten Internetversand wo ich günstige Ersatzgläser für die Evil Eye Pro in Größe S bekomme? Bin auf der Suche nach "Crystal Silver Gradient"

Preis im Laden/Versender um die 47,- Euronen   das geht doch sicher billger!

Danke und Ciao


----------



## DerTeufel (8. September 2006)

Entweder bei www.google.de/faulesau

oder hier

http://www.toma-versand.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _mike_ (8. September 2006)

Danke Herr Ohneglied,

hab sie mir bereits in USA bestellt für 15,- US $ das Paar, das sind grad mal schlappe 11,78 Euronen  

Wie  wenn man Kollegen in USA hat


----------



## sushy (8. September 2006)

Sag mal bescheid, wie die Gläser sind, wenn du sie hast! Oder hast du sie schon mal ausprobiert? Wie stark verdunkeln die noch? Gehn die noch in der Dämmerung oder braucht man dafür doch besser die "Clear"?


----------



## _mike_ (8. September 2006)

sushy schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal bescheid, wie die Gläser sind, wenn du sie hast!



Werde mir beide schicken lassen bei dem unschlagbaren Preis  
Clear ist glasklar, das kannst du sogar in der Nacht fahren.
Crystal Silver dunkelt zu 40% ab, weil leicht verspiegelt. Konnte sie jedoch bisher in keinem Optikerladen/Sportgeschäft finden, aber meine Rudy-Project hatte auch solche und mit denen kam ich auch in der Dämmerung gut klar. 

Für schwierige Lichtverhältnisse wie z.B. schattige Waldtrails sind für mich die orangen mit 38% Abdunklung bei gleichzeitiger Kontrastverstärkung = Aufhellung meist die beste Wahl.

Keep ya posted!


----------



## sushy (8. September 2006)

Ich hab die Evil Eye seit ner Woche und find sie super! Auch die Gläser die standardmäßig dabei sind, sint toll. Zuerst kamen mir die SilverTrail Gläser sehr hell vor (im Vergleich zu meiner vorherigen Brille, die aber sehr dunkel war), doch jetzt find ich sie super! Aber wenns im Wald sehr schattig ist sind sie halt doch zu dunkel. Deshalb überleg ich, mir auch noch nen Paar zusätzliche Gläser zu holen. Die orangenen sind für mich denk ich eher die Wahl für schlechtes Wetter, hab sie aber noch nicht ausprobiert, wenns schattig war. 

Lässt du die Gläser zu deinem Bekannten schicken und der schickt sie dir dann weiter, oder wie machst du das mit Zoll und Steuer? Die Preise in deutschland sind ja echt unverschähmt! Aber ohne USA Connection ist das halt immer so nen Aufwand, da was zu bestellen und mit Zoll und Steuer kommts dann meistens doch nicht mehr billiger :-( .


----------



## _mike_ (8. September 2006)

sushy schrieb:
			
		

> Lässt du die Gläser zu deinem Bekannten schicken und der schickt sie dir dann weiter, oder wie machst du das mit Zoll und Steuer?



Das würdest du jetzt gerne wissen gell


----------



## sushy (8. September 2006)

naja, man kann doch mal fragen. hast du doch eh praktisch so geschrieben. kommt für mich eh so nicht in frage. kenn da drüben keinen :-(


----------



## Leinetiger (8. September 2006)

bei einem Wert unter 35 Euro muss man doch eh kein Zoll zahlen...


----------



## D-Fens [HH] (9. September 2006)

Leinetiger schrieb:
			
		

> bei einem Wert unter 35 Euro muss man doch eh kein Zoll zahlen...



es sind *22* euro (bei gekauften waren) bzw. *45* euro (bei geschenken) !


----------



## sushy (10. September 2006)

Ah, ok, wusst ich gar nicht! Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D-Fens [HH] (10. September 2006)

sushy schrieb:
			
		

> Ah, ok, wusst ich gar nicht! Danke!



der zoll hat eine ganz vernünftige seite (www.zoll.de), dort steht auch die erreichbarkeit des infocenters (in frankfurt) - für die verzwickteren fragen


----------



## jhwaxx (12. September 2006)

Hallo,

also um die 11â¬ hÃ¶rt sich ja echt nicht schlecht an! Da wÃ¼rde ich mir ja auch gleich ein paar ordnern.  Hat denn jemand eine Internetadresse aus den USA, wo man die GlÃ¤ser bestellen kann?


MfG

jhwaxx


----------



## Christer (12. September 2006)

Hallo, 

die Adidas Evil Eye Brillen sind kein "Made in USA" Produkt, sondern sie werden von der Firma http://www.silhouette.com/ in Österreich hergestellt. Ich kann mir deshalb gar nicht vorstellen das die original Evil Eye Brillen oder Gläser in den USA günstiger sein sollen. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## _mike_ (13. September 2006)

jhwaxx schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, also um die 11 hört sich ja echt nicht schlecht an! Da würde ich mir ja auch gleich ein paar ordnern.  Hat denn jemand eine Internetadresse aus den USA, wo man die Gläser bestellen kann?
> MfG jhwaxx



http://www.sunglassesgiant.com/adidas-replacement-lens.html


----------



## godshavedaqueen (13. September 2006)

Wozu Ersatz? hast du auf er Eurobike nicht gelernt, dass man nur noch Oakley trägt?  
Was, wenn du auch mal mit nem High-speed-luftgewehr direkt ins Auge beschossen wist?
Sry 4 Offtopic


----------



## justlupo (2. März 2011)

also ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass die Gläser aus den USA um 11.- Originalware sind. Und ausserdem wird hier sicherlich auch ein Versand anfallen. Ich hab mir die Gläser auf jeden Fall bei einem Händler aus der EU bestellt. Waren dort auf jeden Fall mit  20.- etwas günstiger als beim Sporthändler. Und das war der Shop: www.ad-sportbrillen.com. Lieferung kostete ein paar  ging aber sehr schnell !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

